# Springfield, MO - Adult F, B&T



## bookjunky4life (Sep 11, 2008)

http://www.springfieldmo.gov/health/database/animalcontrol/detail.jsp?ID=308_100409


















Claim Number: 308_100409 
Description: BLACK TAN GERMAN SHEPHERD W/ COLLAR 
Sex: F 
Location: 4200 W CHESTNUT 
SPRINGFIELD 
Picked Up: 10/04/2009 03:30 PM 
Held Until: 10/09/2009 03:30 PM 
Tagged For Rescue: No 
Claimed by Owner: No 
Brought in by Owner: No 

To claim this animal, please bring applicable fees to the Animal Shelter at
4002 North Farmer.

Hours of Operation 
Monday through Friday
8:30 am to 9:30 am (call 833-3592)
Noon to 1:00 pm (in person only)
4:00 pm to 5:00 pm (call 833-3592) 


> 
Saturday, Sunday and holidays
8:30 am to 9:30 am (call 833-3592)
3:30 pm to 4:30 pm (call 833-3592)


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hoping and praying this is yet, another owner claim. 

I got an E-mail on her today. It said she cannot be pulled until Monday, which is past the date...I dunno.







I will try and find out.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

omg she looks so smart! she is paying attention to the person taking the pic. she does have a collar on so hope she is just an escapee out of the yard and her ppl come to get her!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

http://www.springfieldmo.gov/health/database/animalcontrol/detail.jsp?ID=129_100209

There is also a GSD puppy brought in by owner.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Kelly,
do you know if Serendipity is aware of this Springfield shelter?


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

No not for sure. No one has responded. The last one, was owner claimed. 

I will try again. I think everyone needs too. There have been 8 GSD's. Since my last trip down there.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Another cutie in Springfield - thank you so much Kelly for following up on this girl......

_____________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I E-mailed Serendipity again. 

No word from my contact down there, or MOGS.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Says she is tagged for rescue. Whew. 

I dunno know who it is, But THANK goodness.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

What does "other" mean?? 

Sonia, if you are around, can you call them tommorrow, and find out. Just to make sure she is tagged for rescue. 

It seems positive, I am glad for this girl. Just why not the bi colored boy too.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

Other normally means another shelter not in the area. Last one like this was that LC a couple of months back and she/he went to Arkansas. Sonia emailed me today and was worried about the bi color and didnt see the post on here. I let her know it was posted.


----------



## soncieray (Aug 6, 2009)

I've been calling Springfield A/C for a while now, but not getting an answer. I have a phone number at home, I can call one of the employees tonight and find out about the girl. I'll also ask about the tri boy.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

All Creatures Animal Sanc has a hold on her! yay!


----------



## soncieray (Aug 6, 2009)

Great Dorian, I talked to my friend last night and he said she was safe. But he wouldn't say anything about the tri boy. I think we lost him. Unless anyone knows any different... Please let us know.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

Sonia, he was claimed by owner.... i did a post about him last night. I had been blowing up the phones about him and I got an email late last night about him. I am going to forward it to you as there is some other important information in there for the lower part of the state.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Just as long as both of them are safe is all I care about. 

I just got word from MOGS (they have had computer issues) that the bi colored boy is tagged to go to MN. Transport is being arranged. 

And they are working on the girl, she is tagged. 

I told them what has been said on here, but to verify, because I personally would not trust it, to many irons in the fire at Springfield. 
They are checking on the puppy too. It may be to late. 

As far as I can see it is doing these dogs no good to be posted in this Urgent section, just clogging it up. MOGS is being alerted by a volunteer down there, and others are just checking the site, and are close by.


----------

